# NOT Diamond Head NOW Hinze Sunday AM



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone planning a trip that I can tag along on? Or I might just end up at Hinze or try a new spot the Pimpama river. Has anyone tried there before?

[EDIT] After some advice from SLider I have chosen to launch from here for a fish in the morning if any one wants to join feel free. Looks pretty fishy to me.

[EDIT AGAIN!!!!] Ben has talked me in to going to Hinze instead.


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

Pimpama river can be a good spot, lots of mangroves with plenty of mossies and sandflies,
i have fished there a few times and caught flathead and breamand trevelly, with the odd cod and mangrove jack thrown in when the hot weather is on us and if you go up a way you may be lucky and find tarpon which i target on 7wt fly gear


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info slider, I'll remember the rid to keep the mozzies at bay. Is there a launching spot near the bridge on Kerkin Road?


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

if you take the foxwell road off the motorway just north of dreamworld and follow it till you hit colman road and follow it to the end there is a boat ramp at diamond head, another place to look at is if you follow the pimpama - jacobs well road and turn into kerkin road and follow it. it crosses the pimpama river and there may be access at either the bridge or the nearby weir but i have never had a close look to see what access is like there


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Diamond Head looks very fishy, I think I'll give that a go. Thanks for the the info slider, I'll post a report tomorrow to let you know how I go.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

so your heading down there Wayne,?

im keen to fish somewhere but was a little undecided with this weather, 
do you think hinze would be worth a paddle?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

i know it seems a little brisk at the moment but upon looking at seabreeze it shows the barometer well above 1020. I think i might hit Hinze in the morning
u keen>


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I could be persuaded. Still haven't got my permit for there yet. Where do you want to launch from?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

wheres easy for you mate?
the water tower is probably the best for me

do you know if its meant to rain in the morning mate?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

by the water tower i mean the eastern ramp where we fished with Dallas and Sel one morning a while back


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

No idea on the rain, won't bother me. What time do you want to meet.Early is good for me as I have to be off the water by about 9AM. Got to do the easter egg hunt with the little one.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

ok sounds good mate, you want to meet at about 5.30ish.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

5:30 it is see you there.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

actually thinking about it would 6am be ok


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Yep that's fine, I may get there earlier but will stick around not too far from the launch site.


----------

